# Tips for choosing a good partner



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

For long rides of course.

This was always an issue for me. I can never tell if a person is going to be good co-rider for long rides or not without having a trial. But there's sometimes no time for trial.
I am not talking about long races, but more about long but still leisure trips, kind of 180 kms per day.

So, what are your tips?

I will start here:

1. When you hear person boosting around his great climbs or fast rides do not ride with him. This is not tourer and he can make you tired by trying to overrace and overclimb all the time.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it's pretty much a matter of priorities and chemistry like just about any relationship. Safety is a priority to me. I like to stay pretty focused on the road and traffic. I def need some fun mixed in there too so sense of humor and similar physical ability are a huge plus. I'm not a talky rider so people I ride with generally aren't either. It's been a lot of trial and error.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

talky vs quiet. Serious vs messing around. Start times, distances, routes, how far to get to the gathering place etc...all factor in.

I pick different people for different rides.

Weekend long and not fast rides, I go with my neighbors. I'm not talky. They are. (I tend to not talk much before mile 50) They are also great for other things, consistently in showing up, time to start, ride speed, just bing 6 houses away...2011, 8 or the 9 centuries together, 6:04 +- 3 minutes. That's consistent!

If I want a faster ride, I might wait later for a different group. But I really like leaving early on the weekends and having the miles in by noon, they leave later.

When I'm riding out of state, I usually "pick" someone to ride with that will throttle me back a little. If I can help someone up a mtn or into the wind, I usually won't overcook myself.
(Also gives me something to focus on)

In the end, anyone that helps you ride is good. And yes, sometimes you will regret riding with someone. But live and learn.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah i guess it sucks to ride with people you dont like but I like safety in numbers....

So even if i wouldnt hang out with someone socially riding with them is totally different IMO.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would suggest doing group rides and pay attention to the other riders and see who shares your riding style and social style if that's important to you. Then just invite them to do a ride with you, if it works out great, if not just say thanks for riding with me, I didn't want to do this ride alone. It's not like one ride together becomes a life long commitment, sooner or later you should be able to find a good riding partner.


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

Never stop looking and never stop trying. If they are willing but not as strong, work with them until they are. If they get busy, keep them in your covey but ride with others. Look for possibles in the group rides you do. Follow and support them on strava or whatever. Set up rides that are fun and interesting and invite others. 

I almost never ride alone at this point. That will probably change when I leave in May to ride around the country for six months but I expect to have companions on a fairly regular basis thanks to the internet. How about it? Anybody want to show off your favorite roads for some 60-100 mile rides anywhere that is at least 1000 or so miles from Texas and isn't Florida? I figure I can see anything closer to home at another time and I don't really have much interest in riding Florida. I love the hills though and remote one lane roads are the bomb. Message me if you are willing to show a stranger around your neck of the woods.


----------

